# Nos March 1970 Sears Screamer.....



## RailRider (Apr 6, 2008)

....PICTURE. A BUDDY OF MINE KEPT TELLING ME HE HAD A REAL COOL STINGRAY AS A KID, AND FINALLY CAME UP WITH A PICTURE OF IT TO SHOW PROOF. HERE IT IS! I DIDNT HAVE THE HEART TO TELL HIM IT WAS A SEARS AND NOT A SCHWINN. THIS WAS THE DAY HE GOT IT BRAND NEW. I GUESS THAT WOULDN'6 BE NOS=NEW OLD STOCK,, IT WOULD BE BNS= BRAND NEW STOCK






[/IMG]


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool as hell...i love the old original pics!


----------



## SuperStuff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Cool*

Gotta love the color on those old Polaroids from the 70s. My dad took some of those back in the day.


----------

